# 1965 GTO Rally Gauge Conversion



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm trying to convert my stock '65 GTO dash with warning lights to rally gauges. 

Is there a wiring diagram for the rally gauges or do the connectors that go to the warning lights go to the gauges with the same functions as the lights. For example, would the wires that go to the temp light (or oil light) now go to the temp gauge (or oil pressure gauge)? I know that the sending units on the engine need to be changed.

Does anyone have any directions for this conversion?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't remember for sure if 65's used a 'printed circuit' board on the back side of the instrument cluster, but it it does you'll also probably need to change the board. The boards are different for guages than they are for lights. Checking out M&H Wiring's web site (the best in my opinion), they don't show different engine or dash wiring harnesses in 1965 for lights vs. guages, so I take that to mean that the same harnesses will work for either set up.

Bear


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

If you are converting to the repro gauges they come with a wiring diagram. I have been unable to find an original wiring diagram for the rally gauges anywhere. If you are converting to original rally gauges, there is a rally gauge wiring harness that connects to the dash wiring harness. (Bear - 1965's no circuit boards, sorry)


----------

